# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Vote - Enclosure of the month December 2011

## John Clare

Please vote for your favorite terrarium from our members for this month. This poll will close in 48 hours. Good luck to everyone!

1: Oriental Fire-Bellied Toad Terrarium, by s6t6nic6l



2: Who knows what, by Wesley



3: Wood Frog Terrarium, by Autumn



4: Painted Frog Terrarium, by Royce



5: _Epipedobates anthonyi_ "Santa Isabel" Terrarium, by FrogFever



6: Big-Eyed Tree Frog Terrarium, by Peakone



7: Pacman Terrarium, by Maxwell

----------


## Martin

Just a little hint:
Try to upload photos larger than 200 x 150. You really can't see anything.

----------


## Autumn

I really like Royce's and Peakone's terrariums! ;D

----------


## Heather

I like them all. Tough choice, so I narrowed it down to two and let my daughter help me pick  :Smile: .

----------


## Autumn

They're all really unique in their own way.......

1). s6t6nic6l's.....love the water feature, very appealing!
2). Wesley's.....very mystic with a prehistoric look, nice!
4). Royce's.....simplistic and very natural, aesthetically pleasing!
5). FrogFever's.....the similarity among the plants, gives it an organized feel!
6). Peakone's.....is very green and full of life!
7). Maxwell's....love the contrast between the brown and green; simple and sweet!

Really, I like them all!!!

----------


## Poly

> They're all really unique in their own way.......
> 
> 1). s6t6nic6l's.....love the water feature, very appealing!
> 2). Wesley's.....very mystic with a prehistoric look, nice!
> 4). Royce's.....simplistic and very natural, aesthetically pleasing!
> 5). FrogFever's.....the similarity among the plants, gives it an organized feel!
> 6). Peakone's.....is very green and full of life!
> 7). Maxwell's....love the contrast between the brown and green; simple and sweet!
> 
> Really, I like them all!!!


Who you callin' simple? Hahahahahaha  :Big Grin:  Just kidding!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Autumn

> Who you callin' simple? Hahahahahaha  Just kidding!


Hahaha ;P!!

----------


## Heather

Lol!!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poly

Seeing as the poll is closed... and Autumn's photo has 33.33% of the votes... I'd say she wins?  :Big Grin: 

Congrats Autumn!

----------


## Heather

I'd have to agree! Autumn, you have beautiful frogs and you are great at capturing their personalities!  :Smile:  Congrats! I lobe your viv's too!

----------


## Autumn

> Seeing as the poll is closed... and Autumn's photo has 33.33% of the votes... I'd say she wins? 
> 
> Congrats Autumn!


Really, I won? Ah…thank you  :Smile:  !




> I'd have to agree! Autumn, you have beautiful frogs and you are great at capturing their personalities!  Congrats! I lobe your viv's too!


And thank you too Heather  :Smile: !! I have to agree, they do have great personalities  ;D!!

----------


## Heather

You're very welcome  :Smile: ! Well deserved!!!

----------


## Whistly

Why is it everytime I take a few days away from FF I always miss the polls. 
Ah well next time no breaks until I've voted.

----------

